# aprendiendo a programar en labview 8.5



## robotic (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, quiero ir haciendo un proyecto en LabVIEW pero como no me queda mucho tiempo para aprender como se usa completamente, para ser mas exactos me quedan 15 días para montarlo y programarlo, así que pido su ayuda y alguna idea para que quede mas presentable.
no se como podría subir un archivo en algún lado y que todos pudiéramos ir modificandolo, así que por ahora solo subo la foto de lo que he empezado a hacer.


----------

